
US talks with GM over deploying self-driving cars without steering wheels (2019) - howard941
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-autonomous-exclusive/exclusive-u-s-talks-with-gm-over-deploying-self-driving-cars-without-steering-wheels-idUSKBN1YO2EI
======
mytailorisrich
These will be a dream come true for recovery companies: Just smash a sensor
(or sensor fails) and you cannot even drive the car to a garage.

